# Bà bầu ăn gà hầm thuốc bắc có tốt không?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (11/12/18)

Gà hầm thuốc bắc là một món ăn ngon và bổ dưỡng, thế nhưng nó có tốt cho bà bầu không?

*Ăn gà hầm thuốc bắc rất tốt cho bà bầu và thai nhi*
Dưới cái nhìn của các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng hiện đại thì thịt gà giàu protein, có tới 18 loại axit amin cùng nhiều vitamin các loại A, B1, B2, E, PP… các nguyên tố vi lượng như K, Na, Ca… nên có vai trò rất lớn trong tăng cường sức đề kháng, phòng chống mệt mỏi, cải thiện công năng miễn dịch, nâng cao năng lực hoạt động của hệ thống võng mạc nội mô, tăng cường khả năng chống lại bệnh tật của cơ thể…

Thành phân chất béo bão hòa của gà tơ có thể giúp cung cấp năng lượng cho mẹ bầu mà không lo ngại vấn đề bị thừa cân quá mức hay bệnh béo phì.

Trong giai đoạn mới mang thai, mẹ bầu có thể sử dụng món ăn này để lấy lại sức do nghén. Nó còn có khả năng bổ can thận, dưỡng âm ích khí, điều hòa khí huyết giúp chị em tránh được hiện tượng cáu gắt khi mang thai. Nó cũng tham gia vào việc hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa chống lại các bệnh trị tiêu chảy, kiết lỵ, táo bón.

Với thành phần kali và sắt dồi dào, thực phẩm này thực sự cần thiết cho những mẹ bầu bị thiếu máu. Canxi có trong món gà tần hầm thuốc bắc giúp mẹ điều hòa canxi và em bé có hệ xương chắc khỏe.

*Cách nấu gà hầm thuốc bắc dưỡng thai cho bà bầu*
Món gà hầm thuốc bắc sử dụng nguyên liệu chính là gà ác – một loại gà có lông màu đen, có tác dụng bổ dưỡng cao hơn gà thường. Cụ thể, để làm món ăn này cần những nguyên liệu sau:

1 con gà ác
1 ít ngải cứu (ngải cứu có tính nóng nên không nên ăn quá nhiều)
1 ít hạt sen
1 gói thuốc bắc ( loại dành cho bà bầu)
Gừng
Gia vị
Hạt tiêu.




_Bà bầu có thể nấu gà hầm thuốc bắc theo cách này, vừa dễ làm, vừa ngon (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Trước tiên bạn lấy thuốc bắc, ngải cứu rửa sạch. Thái nhỏ. Gừng thái lát nhỏ. 

Sát muối gà cho sạch để tránh bị hôi. Bỏ nội tạng của gà và chỉ lấy mình gà sau đó ướp gia vị, hạt tiêu vào. Để khoảng 30 phút

Cho gà vào nồi. Đổ nước ngập gà. Cho tất cả thuốc bắc, gừng, hạt sen và gia vị vào hầm.

Cứ khoảng 30 phút mở nắp vung để kiểm tra gà. Các bạn có thể dùng đũa xiên qua để xem gà đã nhừ hay chưa.

Tùy theo việc các bạn thích ăn nhiều nước hay ít nước hầm mà có thể gia giảm lượng nước cho phù hợp.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

